# Storing peptides



## stronger4ever (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it supposed to be stored in the fridge? Even before reconstitution?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 13, 2011)

They are good for a few weeks out side of the fridge as long as they arent exposed to extreme heat over 120 degrees. Peptides that are reconstituted should be kept in the fridge. Otherwise the freezer on a low setting is also a good idea.


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 13, 2011)

So would a month be too long? Or my stuff is still good?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 13, 2011)

A month outside of the fridge? Well that depends on a few factors. Were they at room temp or in heat? Room temp could make it probably just fine. Truly the only way to tell is to start your testing and see how it goes.


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh man I've got a lot that I've had stored in a dark room temp place hope it's not all ruined...I didn't know they didn't keep for too long even if they are not mixed...guess I'll just order what I need next time instead of stocking up


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 14, 2011)

cutright said:


> Oh man I've got a lot that I've had stored in a dark room temp place hope it's not all ruined...I didn't know they didn't keep for too long even if they are not mixed...guess I'll just order what I need next time instead of stocking up



LOL yeah, now I have all my shit  in a safebox in the fridge, I guess we have to find another place to put the food lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 15, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> LOL yeah, now I have all my shit  in a safebox in the fridge, I guess we have to find another place to put the food lol



I agree...the food has to go! Make room for my stash...
"hey can I borrow some cheese?" 
No...but I've got some peptides you can borrow!


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 18, 2011)

cutright said:


> I agree...the food has to go! Make room for my stash...
> "hey can I borrow some cheese?"
> No...but I've got some peptides you can borrow!


agreed!!! thats funny, cani borrow some cheese? No... but Ive got peps you can borrow. You can borrow my peps, but never my hgh!! get your own kits!!!


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 19, 2011)

how long does hgh frag last in the fridge


----------

